# FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant and Wax



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm going to seal my car with FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant. Is it a good idea to add a layer of wax afterwards? I have AG HD wax.

If its OK to do this then will I have to wait for a certain length of time before adding a layer a of wax? I will be doing this outdoors by the way.

I'll be doing the same for my alloys.

Cheers


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

golftdi said:


> I'm going to seal my car with FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant. Is it a good idea to add a layer of wax afterwards? I have AG HD wax.
> 
> If its OK to do this then will I have to wait for a certain length of time before adding a layer a of wax? I will be doing this outdoors by the way.
> 
> ...


I would just do 2 coats of FK1000P, will see the paint and alloys through to Spring


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I would just do 2 coats of FK1000P, will see the paint and alloys through to Spring


How long between each coat?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

As far as i am aware, its a matter of preference really, anything on top will be a sort of "sacrificial" layer of extra protection.
Whether or not it will add anything to the looks, i am staying well out of that one! :lol:

I guess after a couple of coats of 1000P leaving it to cure fully for a couple of days might be beneficial before a quick wash and adding the wax.

Could be wrong, but 1000P normally seems to take a a day or two to bring the full gloss effect out.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

golftdi said:


> How long between each coat?


I have been in the habit of leaving the FK on for about 20 mins, buffing and adding another coat, as time is never on my side 

Not had any issues, but maybe some of the other guys have a better method.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Put on a coat of Fk1000 leave it 20-30 mins, buff off. Wait 1 hour, do another coat. It's a great product.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

James Bagguley said:


> I have been in the habit of leaving the FK on for about 20 mins, buffing and adding another coat, as time is never on my side
> 
> Not had any issues, but maybe some of the other guys have a better method.





Berylburton said:


> Put on a coat of Fk1000 leave it 20-30 mins, buff off. Wait 1 hour, do another coat. It's a great product.


Would it be a problem leaving the car outside for the hour between coats. Maybe running the risk of some crap landing on the car and me then applying the second coat of sealant and causing marks?
The joys of having no garage


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

golftdi said:


> Would it be a problem leaving the car outside for the hour between coats. Maybe running the risk of some crap landing on the car and me then applying the second coat of sealant and causing marks?
> The joys of having no garage


I do this all the time mate, hour will be fine


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

If you can't leave it an hour or so to breath between coats, just do one. Then add the second after a wash at your next convenience.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sheep said:


> If you can't leave it an hour or so to breath between coats, just do one. Then add the second after a wash at your next convenience.


Valid point...:thumb:

There is always a risk even just in buffing with marking.

I know the feeling about no garage and the risk of dust or worse landing on the vehicle in between curing stages.

You could give it a dust down or use a quick detailer between the cure times, but as above you could just add another layer after the next wash.


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

Can I use it to protect my coating of SUNTEK?.


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

I just do one coat then leave it and add another after the next wash in a couple of days


----------



## pampered (Nov 2, 2014)

I've used 1000p and topped it with soft99 Fusso on an Audi A4 and the wax gave it that extra gloss and looked great. I left it just over an hour between layers.


----------



## pampered (Nov 2, 2014)

FK1000P topped with Soft99 Fusso


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry for another newbie question. 

Im just about to seal my alloys with FK100P

Is this process correct? Apply with a pad, wait 20 mins then buff off. Then wait and hour and do the same again?

Cheers


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

golftdi said:


> Sorry for another newbie question.
> 
> Im just about to seal my alloys with FK100P
> 
> ...


Pretty much yes... can be left as long as you wish but curing time can be weather dependent as to moisture in air etc, simply do the swipe test in that if it wipes off cleanly with your finger leaving no greasy mark behind its ready to buff off.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

james_death said:


> Pretty much yes... can be left as long as you wish but curing time can be weather dependent as to moisture in air etc, simply do the swipe test in that if it wipes off cleanly with your finger leaving no greasy mark behind its ready to buff off.


I've just seen your reply after sealing the alloys. 
I left it on for 20 minutes as it was starting to get dark. I'll will be putting another coat on tomorrow and I'll follow your advice. Thanks


----------



## Dave28 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just sealed my alloys with Gtechniq C5, would it be ok to put a coat of FK1000 over the top or would it be a waste of time


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Im not sure if putting anything on top of FK will sacrifice the FK protection. Putting a wax on top will that not eat into the FK ? I dont know, its a question from me. Never felt i needed anything on top of it.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I can see the need to layer wax of the same type to aid durability and ensure good coverage. However, I don't think I'd use two different products of similar nature. In the past I've used a spray detailer or even something like C2v3 on top of a wax after its been on a while but thats about it. If my car has a layer of fk1000p on it will get another layer of that. Or at least thats how I think anyway. 

On a side note I used this for the first time the other day. I was shocked how easily it removed thinking it was going to be hard work coming in an old school tin and smelling solventy. Not like my usual waxes which are easy to apply and remove. I was plesently surprised.


----------



## dazzer1975 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry for the thread revival, but what do you use to remove old waxes, and how do you know they have been removed?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry to go slightly off topic but I have heard this stuff is terrific as a wheel sealant? Anyone able to confirm and back those claims up with example when they have used it? Currently use AF Mint Rims but just wondering if this stuff would be more durable than the 2 months I get with Mint Rims.


----------



## hyburnate (Apr 6, 2015)

dazzer1975 said:


> Sorry for the thread revival, but what do you use to remove old waxes, and how do you know they have been removed?


Traffic film remover or a wax stripping shampoo. I think the G3 Body prep strips. Good indicator will be the lack of water behaviour.


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Sorry to go slightly off topic but I have heard this stuff is terrific as a wheel sealant? Anyone able to confirm and back those claims up with example when they have used it? Currently use AF Mint Rims but just wondering if this stuff would be more durable than the 2 months I get with Mint Rims.


Not sure you will get more than 2 months out of fk1000- Brake dust and stronger wheel cleaning chemicals will reduce durability

if you getting 2 months out of mint rims then I would stick with that product!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Only clean the wheels with shampoo over the 2 months then give them a good scrub with bilberry before a new coat of mint rims


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

dazzer1975 said:


> Sorry for the thread revival, but what do you use to remove old waxes, and how do you know they have been removed?


There are certain shampoos which claim to remove wax layers etc one being G3 Body Prep Shampoo another one is CG Citrus Wash Clear used with strong dilutions
As far as lotions go I use Pinnacle Paint Cleanser; Lusso Oro Revitalizing Cream or Serious Performance Gloss Paint Cleanser.
Bilt Hamber will be my next one to try as it also has good reviews

Wax removal etc = no water behavior; poor sheeting and no tight beading
Dave


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

dazzer1975 said:


> Sorry for the thread revival, but what do you use to remove old waxes, and how do you know they have been removed?


BH Paint Cleanser will remove wax. As it contains petroleum distillate I would expect something like brake / carb cleaner would do a similar job.

After all the wax has gone you will see that water will not bead up on the surface like it did.


----------

